# Partyservice



## Identität (17. August 2007)

Hey Leute,

ich wollte für einen guten Freund eine Internetseite machen. Wir haben die Inhalte besprochen, jetzt brauche ich ähnliche Seiten. Sie sollten seriös wirken, und zum Thema passen. Es ist ein Party Service oder Gastro Event Manager.

Ich habe mir schon Seiten von Restaurants und so angesehen, aber es gibt nicht soviele hübsche Seiten.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Gruß

Identität


----------



## oyla12 (18. August 2007)

und was ist jetzt die Frage?


----------



## Mamphil (19. August 2007)

oyla12 hat gesagt.:


> und was ist jetzt die Frage?


Ob wir gut gestaltete Restaurant- / Partyservice-Seiten kennen und den Link nennen können, damit sich Identität davon inspirieren lassen kann.

Ich kenne spontan leider keine 

Mamphil


----------

